# car won't start after filling gas???



## tahoeman (Jun 30, 2007)

Has anybody experience can't start your touareg after filling up gas. The first time i thought I has a battery issue, but my mechanic say my battery was good. after a week of starting up with no problem. I filled up and car won't start again. Each time took about 10-20 mins of constant starting and shutting off. finally it barely starts and i step on the gas to get some extra juice. My mechanic and I are scratching out heads because there's no code fromt the car???? I will try and fill up next time with the car on, hopefully it doesn't shut off.


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

Start with the cap, and work forward. If you know anybody else with a compatible VW, ask to borrow the gas cap for a minute to see if there might be something wrong with yours. It is after all, over 8 years old.

//greg//


----------



## 16vsilverstreak (Dec 5, 2001)

Check the purge valve, its under the hood, its on the right side (passenger) on a 03 Passat and 00 Golf. I've never replaced on a Touareg. It's around 100 bucks a the Stealer. Both cars above had the same problems, after fill up no immediate start. Problem did not return until next fill up. The purge valve has one electrical connection and two hose connections and is black in color.


----------



## tahoeman (Jun 30, 2007)

i filled it up with the car running and is fine, but my check engine light came on. had it resetted, but came back on the other day. still not sure what's wrong. error coming up with EVAP?? any solutions


----------



## KKToureg (Sep 1, 2004)

*Car won't start after filling up*

I had a similar experience and had the primary and secondary fuel pumps replaced to fix the problem. I'm at 120K miles and had been driving for about 5K with the exhaust light on, filled up with gas and suddenly I couldn't keep the truck running and lurched the entire 2 miles home.


----------



## tahoeman (Jun 30, 2007)

I just had the fuel pumps replaced a couple of months ago. I ordered a gas cap to see if that will do the trick. will update very soon.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Evap. Purge Valve. Fairly common VW problem and your symptoms are textbook.

Good luck!


----------



## tahoeman (Jun 30, 2007)

not the gas cap. i will ask my mechanic about the purge valve. hopefully it does the trick. really hate that check engine icon.


----------



## JeremiahSOW (Apr 9, 2007)

Exactly. It's the evap purge valve. Very simple to replace.


----------



## bavareze (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm having the same issue with a '99 beetle 2.0 

I already replaced the evap purge valve (right side of engine bay, near coolant tank, with 2 hoses and 2 pin plug) but still does the same thing.

Is there any other thing I should check?

Maybe if someone can explain how this works, so I can troubleshoot it myself rather than just swap parts randomly hoping it will fix it....


----------



## vwcars007 (Sep 29, 2012)

I have to say I have never had or heard of this issue before. What model year is your vehicle? You may have to actually take it to a vw dealer to have their service people look at it.


----------



## bavareze (Sep 15, 2009)

believe me, it is real. what I think it happens is, if the evap valve is stuck open, the fuel vapor will move from tank to intake manifold while fueling, causing the mixture to be too rich when attempting to restart the car.


----------



## tahoeman (Jun 30, 2007)

still happening each time i fill up gas. car is fine afterwards, but pain the butt every time. need to replace evap purge valve. hopefully it does the trick


----------

